# ROBLOX



## FlyingFingers (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering what people in the " Rubiks Cube World" plays Roblox? 
My username is: Rubikscuberdude (I never noticed this was someone eleses usename, here, whoops.) Just wondering :confused:


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to play it, but then I got bored and quit so now I cube and learn Java instead. My username is the same as on here, dr01d3k4.


----------



## benskoning (Mar 9, 2012)

I did then I got minecraft...


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 9, 2012)

I did, then I realized it was a terrible game and that anyone who plays it should feel bad.


----------



## xcuber123 (Mar 9, 2012)

omg i love roblox i was playing it now when i saw this thread... i LOVE THIS GAME SO FRIKING MUCH. since i was 8 i play it every day(apart from holidays)  im 11


----------



## FlyingFingers (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome dude!, add me! My username is: Rubikscuberdude


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2012)

I was hooked for about a month then I got bored and I haven't played it since.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking of transitioning to Minecraft.


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried it once, but it seemed like it was a bunch of buggy alpha code thrown online as a test. It was hardly playable.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 11, 2012)

I did play it for a few days but after that realized it's just kind of childish and stupid.I don't play Minecraft a lot,just a little bit every now and then but I think Minecraft is definitely better.


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

Bump
https://www.roblox.com/users/283495104/profile


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

I don't play Roblox. How do you search up challenges and "obbies"?


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2019)

real epic gamers play minecraft excuse you


----------

